# Can't do Kouki before swap



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I just found Kouki Tail lights for 400.00

Can't bring myself to do it thought cause the car is bone stock and I refuse to do cosmetic mods before go mods......

just venting.......


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

DAMN!!! Dont you just hate crossroads... Oh well.. Go before show.. But hey! Dont you buy them and store them? Or is it dipping into the swap fund? $400 is alot of money but if you dont decide to keep them or need to get rid of them you can sell them for more


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> DAMN!!! Dont you just hate crossroads... Oh well.. Go before show.. But hey! Dont you buy them and store them? Or is it dipping into the swap fund? $400 is alot of money but if you dont decide to keep them or need to get rid of them you can sell them for more


You got it right, swap fund....and girlfriend money  

Girl and car don't mix, should have got the girl after the swap..... :dumbass:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

augimatic said:


> You got it right, swap fund....and girlfriend money
> 
> Girl and car don't mix, should have got the girl after the swap..... :dumbass:



ive got one too, i feel the pain. but dude id say pick them up if you can get the full kit for 400. cheapest ive seen was 450 at mynismo.that alex guy whos always talkin about his store.

you dont have to put them on...just think of how much money your saving on the lights later on....


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Kelso said:


> ive got one too, i feel the pain. but dude id say pick them up if you can get the full kit for 400. cheapest ive seen was 450 at mynismo.that alex guy whos always talkin about his store.
> 
> you dont have to put them on...just think of how much money your saving on the lights later on....



lol.... Yeah.... we do have pretty much the cheapest price on the net... and ours include the new trunk lock with key....some people don't..... But thanx Kelso.... 

p.s. I feel your pain on the fixing up your car while taking care of your gf deal.... it hurts.... take her to dinner and a movie or to a concert, vs. trying to save up $2k for your sr..... Those two were never meant to be put together unless you make a good amount of money every month...

-Alex B.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ive got even more than just a girl too. im in a band and we are recording soon and well i need a new bass so thats like 500 bucks right there. i need a better skimboard...about 2-300 there. and my girlfriend....well thats a neverending money guzzle right there but its such low maintence...

my car needs lots of money right now though. clutch, paint,exhaust, then saving up for a CA.....shit always comes up though...tires will go or something ya know....i always have something in my way

oh well i just got a raise so im makin 7 an hour now....good shit for being 16!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

7 bux an hour =/ i got already got a job the second i turn 16 and it's gonna be 9.56 an hour.. -_-

need a bass?? wanna buy mine??


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well most places around here start at like 5 25 or 5 15. so i laugh at all my friends gettin that much lol. where are you getting 9?

and i doubt id be interested in your bass but just tell me what you got for the hell of it lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

telemarketing pays pretty well.. it's annoying as hell and it may piss you off but for about 9.50 bux an hour plus comission, it's not too bad -_- my friend works there full time (just over summer) and he's paychecks are 700-800 bux every 2 weeks.

i have a ibanez sr805.. i guess they were sold for around 600 bux retail  i bought it for 250 on ebay  pretty okay shape


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i woulda thought you needed to be 18 to do telemarketing... shit i gotta find me a job like that


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i have a ibanez sr805.. i guess they were sold for around 600 bux retail  i bought it for 250 on ebay  pretty okay shape



805.....sounds like a 5 string. i do want an ibanez though.i dont like 5 string basses, i only want 4. i bought a gsr200 in jewel blue like 2 years ago....its a great bass but its a beginners bass. i really need a better quality bass.ibanez is awesome though cause theyre so light...

do you actually play or did you just buy it for no reason?


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

njever have a girlfriend when you have plans for you car, for me, single, all money for me for now. one night stands. have fun.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Kelso said:


> do you actually play or did you just buy it for no reason?


i just play every once in awhile..just for fun


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

Eye on the prize man, eye on the prize...


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

KFidelity said:


> Eye on the prize man, eye on the prize...


sorta-newbie, shhhhhhhhhh. before you get pwned.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> ive got even more than just a girl too. im in a band and we are recording soon and well i need a new bass so thats like 500 bucks right there. i need a better skimboard...about 2-300 there. and my girlfriend....well thats a neverending money guzzle right there but its such low maintence...
> 
> my car needs lots of money right now though. clutch, paint,exhaust, then saving up for a CA.....shit always comes up though...tires will go or something ya know....i always have something in my way
> 
> oh well i just got a raise so im makin 7 an hour now....good shit for being 16!


 why would you spend $500 on a fish?


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Okay guys, I don't mean to whine and complain, but you are not gonna believe this!!!
On friday, I talk to this guy at auto connection and he said he'd sell me a CA18DET motorset for 400.00 he pulled it out of a S13 and wasn't gonna do anything with it. Dude, I have well over 400.00 right now. I go there the next day, NEXT DAY, and he sold it to some guy that morning. Said he thought that was me that called. ug....back at square one, maybe I should just get the tail lights.....fyi, their used Kouki's


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh well. Coulda been a bad motor...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> why would you spend $500 on a fish?



im pretty sure thats sarcasm or something but if not, damn...

bass guitar. not a fish.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, sarcasm.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hahahahahaha :thumbup:...where is spring hill fl?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

like straight across from orlando. about an hour north of tampa. have you heard of weeki wachee? the place with the the mermaid shows and stuff... well thats where it is. hernando county.


----------

